# Fishing Mobile Bay



## fishinjack (Feb 6, 2008)

Will be taking a cruise out of Mobile on April 7 and will arrive a couple days before the cruise departs. Can anyone give me info on fishing locations in the Mobile area where I might be able to connect with a red or a spec. trout. I will probably be bringing a surf rod and a pier rod with me along with some tackle. Not interested in a charter but would like info on beach/pier locations. Thanks.

PS - having a blizard here in west michigan right now. If it lets up I plan on doing a little ice fishing for blue gills and perch. I invey you guys that you have warn enough weather to get out almost any day.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

IF you're staying Mobile your best bet for reds & specks would be Cedar Point Pier (about 35 miles south) http://www.fishingpier.net/or Dauphin Island east jetties (about 5 miles farther) http://jettyfishing.com/jetties/jetties.php?op=dauphinor try the public beaches near the Dauphin Island Pier.

Live shrimp is going to be your best bet (of course) but they respond well to a variety of artificials under the right conditions.

All these places are 'weather prone' and will muddy up if we have a strong wind for a few days, but will clear up just as quickly. 

Hope your timing is good and this info helps out!


----------



## fishinjack (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for your info Pier#r. I will try those spots.


----------

